# Gen-Tropin AQx 10mg/30IU



## pmt (Apr 19, 2010)

As anyone used it ?


----------



## Dr (Aug 7, 2009)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/127682-gentropin-aq-30iu-biogen-pharma.html


----------

